# Which is the Best Complex Carbohydrate Supplement?



## roncc4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you guys tell me which Complex Carb Supplement is Best & why.

I have also looked at the following complex carbs and was wondering if anybody has used any of them & have any opinions about them.

If there is a better one than the folowing, I would appreciate the Name &  link to it too.


(1)	Mega Pro = Carbo Hit                                        

(2)	Now  = Carbo Gain                                            

(3)	Ultimate Nutrition = Pure Muscle Carbs       

(4)	Universal  = Carbo Plus     

(5)	Optimum Nutrition  = GlycoLoad                    

(6)        Twin Lab  = Ultra Fuel  


Thanks a million.


----------



## uhockey (Oct 28, 2005)

Quaker = Oats


----------



## roncc4 (Oct 28, 2005)

Unfortunately it is not available where I live.

I also would like to mix it with whey too.


----------



## Kong_1 (Oct 28, 2005)

*carbs*

Just look for a high carb sugarfree food. such as sugar free bread. Boiled potatoes. Eat a good high carb food like quaker oats.... about 2 hours before your workout. After two hours the carbs in you system should be at its highest and ready to be used for energy.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

roncc4 said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately it is not available where I live.*
> 
> I also would like to mix it with whey too.


Yes Oats are a rare precious food that is very difficult to find...
just eat a snickers then.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## roncc4 (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes Oats are a rare precious food that is very difficult to find...
> just eat a snickers then.



Can't afford it. 

So i will settle for a Baked Potato.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 28, 2005)

maltodextrin is not a complex carbohydrate.

just because you stick 4 ten pound plates and a five pound plate together does not mean you have a 45 pound plate, therefore, just because you bind together a crapload of glucose molecules into a glucose polymer does not mean you have a complex carbohydrate. its still just a bunch of sugar stuck together, on a molecular level.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> maltodextrin is not a complex carbohydrate.
> 
> just because you stick 4 ten pound plates and a five pound plate together does not mean you have a 45 pound plate, therefore, just because you bind together a crapload of glucose molecules into a glucose polymer does not mean you have a complex carbohydrate. its still just a bunch of sugar stuck together, on a molecular level.


This is incorrect. A complex carbohydrate is a bunch of glucose molecules linked to together like chains. Maltodextrin is a complex carbohydrate, but it becomes blood sugar (glucose) super fast--faster than any sugar aside from pure glucose monomers (dextrose). All complex carbs are just sugar linked together (they usually have a relatively small amount of indigestible fiber, too). If one is looking for slow release carbs, any whole grain (oats, barley, wheat, etc) will do.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

roncc4 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it is not available where I live.
> 
> I also would like to mix it with whey too.



you got all them suppliments where you live but no oats?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 29, 2005)

I stand corrected! thanks PFH, what is different about the bonds in malto as compared to say, brown rice? The protein/fiber in it, aside.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 30, 2005)

There are many factors, including lack of fiber and protein. It is also partially hydrolyzed and very branched.


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

roncc4 said:
			
		

> Can't afford it.
> 
> So i will settle for a Baked Potato.


Yes its asking a bit much to spend *$2.50* on oats
I can see how that could be out of your budget


----------



## LAM (Oct 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> This is incorrect. A complex carbohydrate is a bunch of glucose molecules linked to together like chains. Maltodextrin is a complex carbohydrate, but it becomes blood sugar (glucose) super fast--faster than any sugar aside from pure glucose monomers (dextrose). All complex carbs are just sugar linked together (they usually have a relatively small amount of indigestible fiber, too). If one is looking for slow release carbs, any whole grain (oats, barley, wheat, etc) will do.



malodextrin metabolizes only slightly slower than dextrose due to the weak hydrogen bonds between the glucose molecules.  that's why the GI or dextrose and maltodextrin is basically the same.  maltodextrin is a glucose polymer but it shouldn't even been placed in the same category as whole food complex carbs like oats, yams, rice, etc...  PWO only for maltodextrin


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

I prefer cow jism with my oats. Anyone ever try this?


----------

